
Habit Tracking with Light and Thermal Sensors - WestCoastJustin
https://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/64-habit-tracking-with-light-and-thermal-sensors
======
WestCoastJustin
Happy to answer any questions or if you have feedback on how to improve this.
Thought this might be useful as I am sure others are going through this too.

